# Launching boat with Polaris ranger



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Doubt I'll get much input but figure it's worth a try any of y'all folks launch y'alls boat into the river with rangers or similar buggys I know we do when it's dry in summer no problem but it's wetter than all get out right now and rather cover my boat with mud on the way to the ramp like my last trip I'm gonna just use the ranger instead it's not really steep at all and plenty of silt in bottom to where I'm not gonna lose my ranger just worried about pulling it back out, now I do have a pretty aggressive tire on the ranger and it's rated for 2k towing right at 70 hp any input on pulling around a boat in some slop word be appreciated I think I can manage it fine but kinda second guessing the closer Friday gets lol either way I'm gonna get in just hate to take the truck again as everything gets covered. This is the last trip
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

No improved paved boat ramps?????

That looks like a recipe for disaster and erosion just asking to have access limited.....


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

We have been using this same ramp for around 15 years and a 4x4 truck works fine its just filling your boat with mud on the way in sucks so just curious to who has launched with a similar machine we fix the ramp as needed and no sir not really any paved or concrete ramp close by this is on a private section of property closest ramp is only about 12 miles down stream but there is a log jam in between there and us on a side note we launch during the dry months fine with buggys but never really tried much when it's wet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I do it with a Polaris Sportsman but boat is only a 1448, much lighter than your rig. I have very aggressive Mud Bug Tires and if it is muddy I do have a hard time but my trailer has those small skinny tires on it. Maybe put a winch on your Ranger just in case.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

make sure you pull it out in 4x4 low so you don't burn the belt up. you should be just fine.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes sir planned on using 4 low I have the 28" vampire 2s and yes I hate that the new setup weighs more I'll probably mount a winch on Thursday before I go just for a little insurance lol this is a new 2019 ranger so not much experience with this one in particular but it's a 900 XP with power steering and it's got alot more power than any of our previous ones I'll have some kind of report after this weekend will be our first run of the year for flatheads
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a Kawasaki Mule Pro FXT and I use mine to launch our river boat all the time. The biggest issue is weight in the buggy. When you hook your boat trailer to your buggy it will make your front end of your buggy a little light and you don't have the traction on the front end of the buggy you usually have. Sometimes I have to get another person or two in the buggy to get better traction. I've even had a person stand on the front bumper of my buggy before, Not recommended. Our ramp drops off right at the water and its that first little hump coming out of the water where the trailer has to come almost straight up about 18 inches that gets us. A little extra weight and it comes right out. Good luck.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I have a similar boat and the same ranger as you have. I have never launched it with the ranger, but I have pulled it around the yard and on the street. I feel like the ranger has enough a** to get the job done, but I think it will spin the tires and sling mud just the same, although maybe to a smaller area. Let us know how it works. I have often thought of trying it myself


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Will have a report Sunday or Monday 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

If you got two people one in the boat giving it some throttle to help get you going may help also.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol great minds think alike I was sure thinking that if i couldn't get going 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatorgar (Feb 1, 2019)

*Diff lock*

Wont name any specific brand but find one with front diff lock.
ALL the difference


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Didn't think of it till just this evening got a small pond at the house so I backed boat in as if I was going to unload it and it didn't hesitate the slightest bit and it was about the same grade as ramp so should be golden.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

You donâ€™t have the 300 pounds of catfish in yet may be tougher lol!


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Was figuring it was a mudhole from the Levee Rd. all the way to the river. Good luck getting the boat in and out. Looking forward to the fishing report, hadn't seen a post by u in a while, thought getting married might have shut down some of the fishing. Sure if you can figure out how to get on the river, the fish are in some serious trouble. Looking forward to seeing your report Sunday.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I hope there's something good to report lol this will be the first run this year got 40 dozen perch and 2 boats so we should manage a few 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a lot there, but haven't even been out there this year cause I figured it was really muddy with all the rain we've had. Good luck.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

It's changed alot down there fairly decent now 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Made our first run putting in was no problem at all





































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

Wow! What a haul.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Still here but this front gonna put a hurtin on us 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Dam son, leave us some! Lol

Solid fish bud.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice yellow cats, that green sunfish looks good enough to eat!
Keep the reports coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Managed a pretty good mess of fish will take some pics in am bald eagle greeted us this morning there always a great addition to this beautiful stretch of river overall last night was great today was slow with this front moved in with was expected going to pull lines in am biggest yella so far 37 lbs and biggest blue came in at 56 lbs I doubt were gonna top those tonight will get a few more pics tomorrow blue was released to continue to grow yella did not make in unfourtantly he was hooked deep in swift water












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Great pictures, that looks like one cool camp on the river.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Few more fish from morning run lots of blues in the cooler as well baby bald eagle on top of nest this am an momma was out drying her wings got my boat out easy buddy sits lower got hung up with it but pulled out easily was a great weekend he took home lots of fish I released nearly everything except 20 smaller blues got my fix till it drys up lol


























































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Man, I need to get out there but really don't want to fight the mud. I have 4wd but it usually gets me stuck farther into the muck. Great trip for you as usual.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes sir it's pretty bad right now unless you have some real aggressive tires I wouldn't take a truck in yet I have some on my truck and I didn't even bother trying just parked at the Levee and took the buggy in gonna be working on the road soon as it dries out needs a few culverts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

You need to replace the tires on the trailer with some skis. That's a lot of mud.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Going to put some wider ones on like a radial atv tire 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

So how'd you do?



catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Will have a report Sunday or Monday
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Just the above pics are the decent ones I took we did pretty good several more blues than I wanted I only took about 20 smaller blues home other boat that ran with us took home quite a bit I turned all the fish pictured loose be on them again soon we normally take a pic with all fish combined but we split and went our on ways at the end of the weekend using the buggys made for a long drawn out weekend 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

